# Marlin Lures, Aber welche?



## Rausreißer

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Marlin Lures.
Ich möchte mich im Tackle etwas aufrüsten.

Klar das ich das Mold Craft auch in der 1. Vorwahl habe.

Kann jemand Auskunft über die richtige "allround" Länge geben?

Es gibt ja 45 cm, 30 cm und 25cm Größen...  

Was ist davon wirklich fängig? Welche Farben würdet Ihr bevorzugen?

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Marlin- Schleppködern?

Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Versand von Firma hotspot-angelshop.de ?
Gibt es hierfür von Euch Erfahrungen und Tips für gute europäische Händler
oder bezieht Ihr nur aus den Staaten?


Danke für Eure Beiträge.

R.R. #h


----------



## fly-martin

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hallo

zu diesem Thema frag mal den Robert Rein, der baut die Dinger selber und kennt sich aus - guckst Du hier Marlin Lures


----------



## ThomasL

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

hallo Rausreisser

Moldcraft sind sicher mal eine gute Wahl, Länge und Farbe hängen stark vom Gebiet ab. Ich importiere die Lures immer direkt, Meltontackle.com ist ein seriöser Shop.


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Marlin Lures.
> 
> > Pakula Sprocket...
> 
> Klar das ich das Mold Craft auch in der 1. Vorwahl habe.
> 
> > Klar? Warum ist das so klar?
> 
> 
> Kann jemand Auskunft über die richtige "allround" Länge geben?
> 
> > Gibt es nicht, haengt
> 1) vom Koederangebot in der Gegend und zu der Jahreszeit
> 2) der Position in der Du sie fischst
> 3) der anvisierten Fischgroesse ab.
> Am besten besorgst Du Dir fuer den Anfang ein zusammengestelltes Set von Lures, die haben meist schon die sinnvollsten Laengen dabei...
> Und die DVD between the lines von Peter Pakula (gerade bei Melton fuer 20$ less) ...
> 
> Welche Farben würdet Ihr bevorzugen?
> 
> > Farbe am besten wie Baitfish in der Gegend...
> 
> Wer hat Erfahrung mit Marlin- Schleppködern?
> 
> > Was heisst das? Wer hat damit gefischt? Ich )
> 
> Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Versand von Firma hotspot-angelshop.de ?
> 
> > No.
> 
> Gibt es hierfür von Euch Erfahrungen und Tips für gute europäische Händler
> oder bezieht Ihr nur aus den Staaten?
> 
> > Nur US und Australien. Ist aber kein Thema-ist in einer Woche bei Dir. Wie schon gesagt Melton. Habe aber auch schon 2-3 andere Links von Anbietern hier gepostet, die nennenswert sind.
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*



			
				martin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> zu diesem Thema frag mal den Robert Rein, der baut die Dinger selber und kennt sich aus - guckst Du hier Marlin Lures




@ Martin
ist Dein Freund eigentlich Boardpartner?  
Verwendet er tatsaechlich Haken mit inward point als feststehende Montage? Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das die Standard -Methode fuer straight point? Und er sagt, er knotet traces ausschliesslich? Sieht aber gecrimpt aus, das ganze? 

@ all: Man kann sich uebrigends bei fast jedem Anbieter von Big Game Artikeln seine Lures riggen lassen. Mit Mono oder Fluorocarbon, mit Einzelhaken oder Zweihaken-Montage - ist alles kein Thema... Einfach bei der Bestellung mit angeben. 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## fly-martin

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hallo

Tja - mein Kumpel ist Member im AB aber momentan selten hier im Board ( ccr.rein ), ich hab nur seine Berichte ins Web gestellt. Er baut die Teile schon länger, aber normalerweise nicht zum Verkauf. 
Frag ihn einfach mal, dann kann er bestimmt auch einige Tips zum Bau / Hakenwahl geben.
Er bezieht die Materialien aus USA und kennt sich mit der Fischerei auf Mauritius aus.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hi Jungs, Danke Schön für die Tips,

Klase Martin, die Riggs sind nett.
So baue ich diese auch.
Ich werde die aber Wahho und Shark "sicher" aufbauen.
Für kurze Riggs liegen die Doppelhaken schon bereit

Ansgar, Danke für die Antwort.

Deine Filetiermethode meines Posting hat schon seinen eigenen Charakter :q 

Aber OK.

Warum Mold Craft ? Preis und Leisting stehen auch für mich ziemlich weit vorne im Leben. Die Pakula Sprocket Kurzköpfe liegen bei 100$
Die Sofheads von Mold Craft bei der Hälfte des Preises.

Aber Ok.

Die Pressemitteilungen und die Erfolge (insbesondere des Wide Range)
habe mich zu Mold Craft hingezogen.

Aber ich bin hier ja auf der Suche nach Tips und Meinungen.

Welche Farben und Muster waren den so erfolgreich?

Werden eigenlich schlanke lange Köpfe noch mit mit Erfolg benutzt?

Vieleicht Plaudert ja mal jemand aus dem Nähkästchen  

R.R.


----------



## BigEarn

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Also ich fange meine Köderfische meistens mit Maden...müsste bei MArlin doch auch gehen :q


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

@ Martin: Okay, also member - nicht partner. Danke fuer den Tip, ne, ich habe meine Lures schon alle selber fertig gemacht. Haken von Maruto oder Mustad, und japanisches fluoro carbon... Wuerde ich keinen anderen machen lassen - nur wenn ich auf dem Gameboat los bin (und dann checke ich selber die Lures des Skippers...)

@ Rausreisser

Ansgar, Danke für die Antwort.
Deine Filetiermethode meines Posting hat schon seinen eigenen Charakter :q 
Aber OK.

>>Hab ich denn ja wohl nochmal Glueck gehabt, dass ich Dir Deine Fragen in einer gerade noch akzeptablen Form beantwortet habe...    :q  

Warum Mold Craft ? Preis und Leisting stehen auch für mich ziemlich weit vorne im Leben. Die Pakula Sprocket Kurzköpfe liegen bei 100$
Die Sofheads von Mold Craft bei der Hälfte des Preises.
Aber Ok.
Die Pressemitteilungen und die Erfolge (insbesondere des Wide Range)
habe mich zu Mold Craft hingezogen.

Aber ich bin hier ja auf der Suche nach Tips und Meinungen.

>> Ich weiss nicht, ob ich Deine Frage missverstanden habe: hattest Du nicht nach erfolgreichen Lures gefragt???? Die Dinger sind halt so teuer - Preis ist uebrigends aehnlich fuer die meisten Lure-Produzenten (ausser halt anscheinend Mold Craft?). Konnte Deiner Frage nicht entnehmen, dass Du nur auf Lures im unteren Preissegment aus bist... Wenn Du so an Preis fuer Leistung interessiert bist, kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, Dir ein Rigging Kit zu kaufen und dann in Zukunft aufgeriggte Baites zu trollen... Da bist Du denn mit 1$ fuer das Bait anstatt 100$ bei der Sache und erfolgreich ist es auch... Und wenn da mal ein trace verloren geht ist es auch nur halb so wild...

Welche Farben und Muster waren den so erfolgreich?

> diverse, wie gesagt, abhaengig von... (s.o.)  Schwarz blau, blau weiss, lumo, schwarz gold, gruen, total bunt ... 

Werden eigenlich schlanke lange Köpfe noch mit mit Erfolg benutzt?

> weit vom Boot weg laufen lassen ...

Vieleicht Plaudert ja mal jemand aus dem Nähkästchen  

> Wie gesagt, eines der Sets, dass die Supplier anbieten, sollte den meisten Situationen gerecht werden... Eine Pauschal-Antwort gibt es nicht, versuche doch mal mehr ueber Dein Zielrevier herauszufinden.

All the best
Ansgar

PS:
Quote: "Ich werde die aber Wahho und Shark "sicher" aufbauen.
Für kurze Riggs liegen die Doppelhaken schon bereit"

Die Dinger waren doch schon auf Draht am Schaekel gebaut - oder willst Du etwa Stahltraces verwenden? Das waere beim Marlinfischen aber extrem ungewoehnlich - und vermutlich deutlich weniger faengig. Verlierst dann zwar keinen Lure mehr, aber kriegst dafuer auch keinen Marlin...


----------



## bernd noack

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*







 einheimische fischer auf der insel nias bei sumatra/indonesien schwoeren beim schleppfischen auf marlin und sailfish-mit kunstkoeder - auf rapala wobbler cd magnum 22cm-26cm in ROT-WEISS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder als lebendkoeder tunmakrele auch in dieser groesse und fangen damit gut 
#6


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Moin Moin

Habe mich vor drei jahren bei  http://www.big-game-fishing.de/ 
mit Big T Lures eingedeckt. Sind sehr schöne Lures. Habe Sie aber nur bis 22 cm, wegen meiner 30 lbs ausrüstung, gekauft. Die gibt es aber in allen längen und formen. 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Na gut dann plaudere ich...

Bernd, Danke für dieses Posting:
Das ist auch meine Bereitschaftsmunition.
Ich habe  einen Link für potentielle Big Gamer mit leichterem Portmanie
entdeckt den ich nicht vorenthalten möchte

Klick

Eine wirklich gute Seite, die viele Tipps bietet.

Aber zum Marlin Lure, zu DEM Marlin Lure zurück.

Hier geht es mir pers. und ev. auch dem mitlesenden und geneigten deutschsprachigen Leser um ein Verständnis für die Fachbegriffe die hier gepostet worden sind. Ich versuche ich mal den Unterschied zwischen inward point und straight point darzustellen, den Ansgar so dargestellt hat.
Dieses bezieht sich auf die Hakenformen,
Bei Schleppköder auf große Freiwasserjäger werden im Rigg, also bei dem Teil
der Montage die hinter dem Kopf des verwendeten Schleppköders befindet, unterschiedliche Haken verwendet.

Schnell fassende Hakenformen sind der Limerick oder O`Shaugnessy  Formen die ihre Hakenspitze außerhalb des Schenkelquadrats des Hakens haben
Im Foto 2 Stück rechts abgebildet

Inward Point Haken werden unter Tuna oder Southern Tuna Hooks benannt.

Diese Haken (2 Stück links im Foto aufgeführt) haben eine größere Klemmwirkung nach dem Strike. (Dem Biss/Angriff des (hoffentlich) Marlins)
Die Wirkung ist dem Cirkle Hook, bekannt als Heilbutthaken, ähnlich.






Diese Haken sind aufgrund Ihre Geometrie und Auslegung besser gegen ein mögliches Aufbiegen geschützt.

Gleich ist diesen Hakenformen, das sie nicht seitlich verschränkt sind um eine Rotation beim Schleppen der Haken und somit des Köders zu vermeiden.


Die Beigeisterung für diese Hakenformen sind nach meinen persönlichen Kontakten unterschiedlich zu werten.
Nach meiner Einschätzung (und ich habe in diesem Umfeld wirklich nur eine abgeschlossen Halbbildung im Big Game) werden aber sehr viele Inward Points Haken für Schleppköder eingesetzt.

Gibt es da andere Einschätzungen?

Ich freu mich auf Eure Beiträge.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn hier Begriffe wie leader oder traces mal erläutert oder getrennt würden.


R.R. #h


----------



## bernd noack

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*






---im malayischen anglermagazin ROD&LINE werden fuer das BIG GAME auf MARLIN und SAILFISH als lure kona head lures---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







---und folgende haken empfohlen: MUSTAD 7691,7699 und MUSTAD 34007 als O SHAUGHNNESEY haken---

*MUSTAD 7691*​ 


​ 
*MUSTAD7699*​ 


​ 
[size=+1]*Mustad 34007 Stainless Steel O'Shaugnessy*[/size]​ 





#h


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Moin mal wieder direkt von der Game fish front )

@ stingray: guter Link, allerdings sind die Lures die Du hast mit 35Euro glaube ich nicht in der Preiskategorie, die Rausreisser sucht...

@ bernd noack: 
1) ja, die haken passen schon. Als klassisches Beispiel fuer den straight point fehlt mir hier noch der Maruto SS 1983 - schoene Haken...
2) Die gehen mit Rapalla Lures auf Marlin??? Das erste und einzige Mal, dass ich einen Marlin Strike auf Rapalla Lure gesehen habe, waren die Haken in 2 Minuten gerade gezogen... Was ist denn die Groesse der Fische bei Euch?

@ Rausreisser: 
1) interessanter Link. Habe schon viel gelesen ueber die Andaman Sea - scheint ein super Revier zu sein. Allerdings schwer zugaenglich...
2) Sorry, war davon ausgegangen, dass Dir der Unterschied zwischen inward point und straight point bekannt ist. Wenn ich was schreibe, was unverstaendlich ist einfach mal fragen. Ist ja nicht so, dass hier tausende von Leuten mitlesen, die ich bei meinen Aussagen beruecksichtigen muesste. Denke mal, den Thread hier lesen vielleicht 10 Leute... )
3) Ein kleines Missverstaendnis am Rande: Ich fische selber inward points! Ich habe nicht gesagt, inward points wuerden nicht eingesetzt, ich habe nur gesagt, dass es sehr unueblich ist, sie als FESTSTEHENDEN Rig einzusetzen. Denn das kommt dieser Hakenform ueberhaupt nicht entgegen! Inward points arbeiten ueber das Oehr - sie werden quasi in den Fisch hineingehebelt. Das Problem ist aber, dass ein Inward point an einem unflexiblen Rig genau diese hebelfunktion nicht ausueben kann. Ein feststehender Rig ist der klassische Rig fuer straight points denn bei straight point Lures entfaellt dieser Hebeleffekt! Inward points werden zumindestens hier in OZ am flexiblen Rig gefischt...
Die Rigs von Martins Freund sind feststehende Rigs mit inward points und DAS hat mich gewundert! Klar geworden? )

All the best & no worries gen Hamburg
Ansgar

PS: das mit dem Bait riggen war uebrigends ne ernstgemeinte Alternative! Eine der letzten Ausgaben eines grossen australischen Big game magazins hatte den Titel "Bait is back!" - und viele Skipper trollen tote 2-5Pfd Tunas als Bait ...


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Noch 2 Sachen, wo wir gerade dabei sind:

Es ist nicht zwangsweise notwendig, einen 2 Haken Rig zu verwenden.
Ein simpler Einhaken-Rig tut die Arbeit auch. Zweihaken-Rigs sind zwar etwas faengiger, aber sie muessen korrekt gebaut sein, um faengig zu sein. Gerade bei kleineren Lures finde ich 1 Haken gut.

Eine andere Sache, die mir bei den aufgeriggten Haken von Martins Freund aufgefallen ist, ist die Position des Hakens / der Haken im Lure (Schleppkoeder). 
Hier gibt es mal wieder viele Philosophien, aber die faengigste Variante ist m.E. die Positionierung der Haken am Ende des "Skirts" (diese Plastiktintenfisch-Imitation...) und nicht INNERHALB des Skirts. Bei den gezeigten Einhakenmontagen ist der Haken mitten im Skirt - man kann das so machen - ich persoenlich wuerde es so nicht machen...

Allerdings kann ich Rausreisser nur recht geben: es waere es interessant, wenn hier unterschiedliche Ansichten diskutiert wuerden. Man lernt nie aus und ich finde es ist immer gut, das gesamte Spektrum an Ansichten zu kennen, denn dann kann man eine gute Auswahl (= "educated choice", wie sagt man das auf deutsch?) treffen...

Also, all the best & no worries
Ansgar


----------



## bernd noack

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*






 @Ansgar--zuerst dein fehlender haken 

*MARUTO STAINLESS GAME - SS1983*​ 

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*



*[/font]​[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maruto Game Hooks are made from the highest quality stainless steel, without sacrificing strength and provide excellent holding power. This pattern is far stronger than the equivalent Mustad 7732 pattern and highly recommended. ​
This type of pattern is features a straight point unlike the SS1962. This is prefered by some experienced anglers for trolling lures and bait situations. 
Available in sizes 3/0 to 14/0 and sold individually.
Made in Japan.[/color][/font]





nun zu rapala lures und den fischern von nias-welche im prinzip big game angler sind nur ohne rute-alles ueber die hand wie seit urzeiten-die sind scharf auf die beschriebenen rapala wobbler in rot-weiss-und sie muessen es wissen-die haken sind ja kein problem- besonders wenn in australischen gewaessern winter also niedere wassertemperaturen sind kommen marlin und sailfish in richtung aequator nach indonesien und auch ostkueste malaysia-mein sohn hatte im jahr2002 mit den fischern von nias im einbaum einen grossen sailfish gefangen-sein kommentar-ich fuehlte mich wie im film der alte mann und das meer /hemingway-gruss aus malaysia bernd #h


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hi Leute, 

ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche auf dem ultimativen Marlin Lure,
und wer ist das nicht, wenn man mal den Virus hat, „seufz“

Zu Mold Craft noch mal, ich finde den Köder weiterhin interessant.
Ich würde mir aber auch teurere Lures kaufen wenn sie fähiger wären und vielleicht mach ich das auch.

Das Konzept der Moldkaft Lures  besteht darin das die Kopfe aus Gummi gegossen sind. Soll besser als die harten Glasköpfe sein. Ob das stimmt? Der  Wide Range soll den 80 lps  Rekord mit 1189 lbs halten und im allgemeinen auch recht erfolgreich sein sein. Und günstiger als andere Lure ist er doch oder?



Gibt aber auch in Australian günstige Lures:

Hex


Ob die schlechter sind als Pakula Sprocket, weis ich auch nicht. Ab einen gewissen Punkt kommt es wohl auf das Rig, Leader oder den Angler/das Team an.

Ansgar: Also ich bin da für jeden Tip dankbar. Was hälts Du den von den Dingern?

Und zum Rig:



> Ich habe nicht gesagt, inward points wuerden nicht eingesetzt, ich habe nur gesagt, dass es sehr unueblich ist, sie als FESTSTEHENDEN Rig einzusetzen.



Also hab ich auch nicht so gelesen ehrlich,

Also ich fand die Seite von (Martin), Robert Rein klasse.
Insbesondere die Überschrift;

"Muss ich das wissen oder sogar können, wenn ich ein Boot gechartert habe...?"

Meine Antwort: Egal, ich will das wissen! Und können!

Robert unterscheidet da zwischen pendelt und fixiert.
Diese Rigs sind nach meinem bescheidenden Wissen Standart.

Reines Mono hinter dem LureHead, wäre doch wohl etwas lässig, oder?

Werden eigenlich noch MonoSteels (rostfrei) eingesetzt?

Ich hab da noch son Teil erworben, das auch 3 Marlins erfolgreich gezogen hat.

Die Wicklungen sehen wirklich nicht sehr proffessionell aus..






Ansgar, ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn Du mal son erfolgreiches nicht feststehndes Aussi Rig hier reinstellen oder beschreiben würdest.




Gernot  #h


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Moin,

leider nicht viel Zeit, daher nur kurz:

1) Viele Firmen bieten Soft Heads an, angeblich realistischeres Gefuehl fuer Fisch beim Zupacken als harte Koepfe. Obs stimmt - streiten sich wie immer die Geister...

2) Hex Lures: nur ganz kurzen Blick drauf gehabt. Noch nicht mit gefischt, aber die Dinger sehen aus als waeren sie weigthed, also beschwert, womit sie tiefer laufen und evtl schneller gefischt werden. Normalerweise fische ich nicht mit beschwerten Lures - ausser evtl in rauher See...

3) Kommt ja eh immer auf die Umstaende an - wie Du schon sagst - und Glueck ist auch im Spiel...

4) pendelnd oder fixiert ist schon richtig - ist ja das gleiche wie feststehend und nicht feststehend...

5) Mono hinterm Head ist nicht soo unueblich - hast Du viele Wahoos und Barrakudas wuerde ich auf Stahl umsteigen - aber wie gesagt nur HINTER dem Lure - nicht davor. Ansonsten wird es ein reiner Wahoo Lure...

6) Keine Ahnung ueber Mono Steels...

7) Bist Du Dir sicher, dass das Teil drei Marlins gezogen hat?? Mir fehlen aus dieser Ansicht die Marks (Kratzspuren) vom Bill (Schnabel/Schwert) des Marlins... Aber vermutlich sind die auf der anderen Seite.... 
Der Skirt sieht nicht nach super Qualitaet aus und hat das Ding eigentlich einen Unterskirt??? 
Und was die Montage angeht: ICH HAB MICH RICHTIG ERSCHROCKEN! )
Was ist denn das??? Mit ein bisschen Schweissdraht die Haken so zusammengetueddelt?? Das hat doch bei Werner's Haenger mit Meister Roehricht schon nicht geklappt! Nee, Rausreisser!! So nicht!! Da verlierst Du einen schoenen Fisch mit und dann war alles fuer die Katz....
Sind die Haken spitz? Und wieviel IBS Tragkraft hat der Leader???
Wenn Du das nicht weisst, denn schmeiss alles weg und fang nochmal von vorne an. Es haengt beim Big Game zu viel von der Montage ab. Den Lure Head schickst Du zu Melton und laesst ihn Dir mit nem vernuenftigen Skirt bestuecken. Dann kaufst Du Dir Zubehoer wie 500IBS Mono, Crimps, Haken, etc, etc. Und dann machst Du das selber. Melde Dich wieder, wenn Du dabei bist, das kriegen wir schon. Ansonsten investiere einmal, kauf ein Pakula Kit mit 5 oder 6 aufgeriggten Lures fuer 200 Euro und Du hast die naechsten Jahre nie mehr Stress mit Deinen Lures...

Der Rig, den ich meinte, ist ein nicht feststehender Rig, kein Schrumpfschlauch ueber dem Stahl/Mono und die Haken (inward points) sind voll flexibel - oder pendelnd oder wie auch immer... Ansonsten straight points und voll feststehend. Aber kein Mix...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## walhalla

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hallo,

Zum Thema Marlinlures und Big Game Tackle koennt Ihr meine Website www.walhalla-tackle.com checken. Ich fische selber 4 Monate im Jahr auf Ascension www.atlanticfishingcharter.com  und en Rest der Zeit auf den Kanaren.Da wir relativ viel Fisch in Ascension haben, kann ich gerne meine persoenlichen Erfahrungen weitergeben.Gewrade beim Big Game sind die Details sehr wichtig, Schnur, Wirbel, Hookrigss und Knoten. Mein Grundsatz ist nichts zu vertreiben, was ich nicht selber fischen wuerde. 
Nitro, Buddha, Kona Killa von Hollowpoint, Tube, Breakfast, RPP, Zulu von Black Bart, Sea Searcher von Island Lure und the Wide Range Senior von Moldcraft sind Top Marlin Lures fuer mich. Dies sind nur rein persoenliche Erfahrungen , es gibt sicherlich sehr viele gute Lures, aber man kann halt nicht alle testen. Ich bin natuerlich immer am Ball und sobald ein Lure gute Ergebnisse erzielt, wird er in meinem Sortiment aufgenommen.

Tight Lines
Matthias Henningsen


----------



## bernd noack

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*






 im malayischen anglermagazin PANCING empfehlenswerte lures zum BIG GAME auf MARLIN etc.---1.pakula http://www.pakula.com/book/01%20Foreward.htm viele interessante seiten ! 2. jet head JET HEADS 



---daisy chain http://www.fishingtackleplus.com/ballychains.htm ---auch interessant die anglerregeln der IGFA : http://www.igfa.org/BookRule2004.pdf ---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










#6:m​


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hi Matthias, welcome im Board, |welcome: 
ich hab schon einiges von Dir und der HARMATTAN gehört #6 

Also ich würde es saug... finden wenn hier mal nen Big Game
Captain mit nen paar Berichten und Erfahrungen mitmischen würde.

Wäre bestimmt Klasse für alle Big game Freaks oder?

Ich glaube hier sollte mal nen Moderator einschalten. (Aber im positiven Sinn bitte :g )

Wie du vielleicht schon gemerkt hast, wird hier im Board von gewerblichen
und nicht gewerblichen Mitglieder (so wie ich es bin) unterschieden.
Gerwerbliche Member/Sponsoren finanzieren das Board.

Ich hoffe das mein Posting hier als positve Meinung verstanden wird.  


Ich würde es als eine *echte Bereicherung fürs Board finden * wenn Du dich mit den Betreiber mal auseinandersetzt, ohne das hier Reibereien v. wg. Schleichwerbung usw. hochkommen.
 #6 
Im Gegenzug mußt Du natürlich ausreichend Fangbilder für uns liefern  

@ Bernd, die Pakula Seite ist ja echt klasse #6 
Starker Link.

Anscheinend wird da die top shot Technik auch nicht so propagiert.
(100- 200 mtr. Monofil als Puffer und dahinter Dacron oder geflochtene auf der Rolle)

Tja sind den nun dunkle Farben besser für den Marlin Lure?

Und welche Länge solte man zu Anfang kaufen?


R.R. #h


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Matthias, welcome im Board, |welcome:
> ....
> Wäre bestimmt Klasse für alle Big game Freaks oder?


Na Klar!


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube hier sollte mal nen Moderator einschalten. (Aber im positiven Sinn bitte :g )
> 
> Wie du vielleicht schon gemerkt hast, wird hier im Board von gewerblichen
> und nicht gewerblichen Mitglieder (so wie ich es bin) unterschieden.
> Gerwerbliche Member/Sponsoren finanzieren das Board.
> 
> Ich hoffe das mein Posting hier als positve Meinung verstanden wird.


Sehe ich genau so. Mit dem Verweis auf Deine Homepage zu gewerblichen Zwecken tust Du Dir ohne ne Boardpartnerschaft keinen Gefallen...
Ist ja auch nur fair anderen Partnern gegenueber. Aber schau doch mal was sich machen laesst...


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bernd, die Pakula Seite ist ja echt klasse #6
> Starker Link.


Hahaha, Rausreisser, allmaehlich wird es doch... Kauf Dir mal die 
DVD "Between the lines" von Pakula. Da wird einiges klarer...


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja sind den nun dunkle Farben besser für den Marlin Lure?
> Und welche Länge solte man zu Anfang kaufen?
> R.R. #h


Hatten wir das Thema nicht schon?

All the best & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Rausreisser,

Dies ist der Rig. Kein wenn und aber. Keine Kompromisse. So sieht es aus.

Viel Spass damit.

All the best 
Ansgar


THE PAKULA FULL SHACKLE RIG
1- Leader: The thinner the leader the better the action of the lure and as with all fishing, the lighter the leader the more fish will be fooled. (The maximum recommended leader size is listed with each lure in the lure reference pages).
2- Rubber Washer: This washer protects the leader from fatigue and abrasion against the back of the lure head.
3- Crimp: When crimping nylon ensure you leave the ends of the crimp flared so the edges do not cut the leader. When using wire the full length of the crimp should be crimped. Make sure the crimps are the correct type and size for the nylon you are using.
4- Thimble: The stainless thimble allows the shackle to swing freely. These have a gap when purchased which must be closed prior to inserting snugly in the leader loop, as under pressure they may twist and sever the leader.
5- Shackle: The shackle should be small enough to allow the hooks to swing and align. 
6- Stainless Wire: Use stainless 7 x 7 which is semi ridged so that it lies straight and protects the rig against ‘toothy critters’. The 60 degree set up of the hooks is done by twisting the wire to align the hooks.
7- Loose Collar: By using a loose collar the hooks are free to swing and move with the lures action without retarding it. The collar also restricts the wire from crossing over the hook and fouling.
8- Top Hook: The top hook and trailing hook should be the same size to balance the rig. We prefer hooks with turned in points such as the Southern Tuna Style as statistics have shown these to have a much higher success rate than hooks with a straight point. (The recommended hook sizes are listed with each lure in the lure reference pages).
9- Shrink Tubing: On the wire and hook the tubing only covers half the loop so the hook remains free to swing, yet prevents the hooks from swinging all the way around and hanging up on the lure head or other hook.
10- Trailing Hook: This hook should be set back in the lure skirt so that at least the point is below the skirt. In areas of ‘toothy critters’ to minimise skirt damage set the hook right back so that only the eye is within the skirt. This hook and wire should be set at 60 degrees to the forward hook forming a “V”. The positioning of the hooks in the lure determines which way up the lure will run as the hooks at this angle will both ride point up when trolled. Both hooks will ride with their points riding up. Normally you would wish to run the lures so the dark side is uppermost. To accomplish this place both hook points in the dark side of the skirt. There is no need to fix the hooks in position as the drag on the skirt will prevent them from moving. Great care should be exercised with these rigs especially if they are in a fish you're handling. The effectiveness of the Pakula Shackle Rig can be shown by how many anglers and crew become “attached” to them.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

@ Ansgar Ja Ok,
das Rig ist ja nun geklärt.
Ich habe mir die Seite aus dem Posting von Bernd natürlich schon rauf und runter durchgelesen,
Wirklich megastark und mit viel Einsatz gemacht. #6 
Spricht viel für das Engament von Pakula nach meinem Empfinden.
Leider scheint die Seite nicht richtig zu funktionieren. 
Wenn es zum anzeigen der 5.Seite geht (http://www.pakula.com/book/4b Outriggers.htm) ist Schluß, URL fehlt auf dem Server, bei Euch auch?

Das Rig Posting hattest Du da ja eindeutig geklaut. |supergri 

(Noch schöner wäre es gewesen, wenn Du die Seite übersetzt hättest  )

Interessant fande ich, das Peter P. den letzten Haken (Insbesondere bei Einzelhaken Rigs) sehr sehr weit aus dem Skirt lässt.
Ich kenne das so, das der Hakenbogen des letzten Haken aus dem 
Skirt rausguckt. Gerade um einem Drall vorzubeugen.

Gut fande ich, das die Ösen des Rigs mit Schrumpfschlauch verkleinert waren um ein verkannten der Rigschlaufen in den der Ösen der Haken zu vermeiden.

Eines hab ich aufgrund meiner nicht häufig genug benutzten Sprachkenntnisse
nicht klar verstanden:
Das Führen der Lures im Wellental hinter dem Boot:

Klar, das die besten, verwertbaren Bisse beim führen im Wellental kommen, wenn der Fisch sich vollständig im Wasser befindet. Aber war das nun dort auf der Seite so gemeint dass man das über die Länge der Leinen beeinflussen kann?

Die Länge der Dünung ist doch auch jedes mal anders, oder?
Na das muss ich mir nochmal reinpfeifen, oder kann das jemand erläutern?

Nett war auch Hinweis das dunkle, große Köder am Boot im Schraubenwasser zu führen sind und hellere, etwas kleiner Köder weiter hinten.
Wenn ich mir so überlege sind das auch meine Erfahrungen.
Aber nun mal nicht auf Marlin... |kopfkrat 



Nur mit der Größe der Köder hab ich andere Meinungen gehört.
Aber OK. Große Köder am Boot, kleine weiter entfernt geschleppt, why not?
Wenn das auch Erfahrungen anderer Big Gamer sind.



Ich werds ausprobieren.



> Ansonsten investiere einmal, kauf ein Pakula Kit mit 5 oder 6 aufgeriggten Lures fuer 200 Euro



Ok, Ansgar kann ich Dich da beim Wort nehmen? Das würde mich schon sehr interessieren, echt. Ich bin da sehr für ne PN als Tip dankbar.

Ich habe vor in der Celebessee Ende November, Anfang Dezember zu fischen und werde da 50 lps Gerät einsetzen.

Mal sehen was geht.

R.R.


----------



## walhalla

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hallo,

Es gibt leider noch nicht das ultimative Hookrigg, ansonsten wuerden wir alle das gleiche machen. Unterschiedliche Lures erforderen auch unterschiedliche Hokriggs...z.B haben einige grosse Marlin lures die Eigenschaft sehr stark im Wasser zu vibrieren und dadurch das cable ( die Verbindung zwischen den hooks zu beschaedigen ).Deshalb brauchen einige Lures steifere Hookrigs als Andere.
Die Hook up Ratio ist auch vom Gebiet abhaengig, das gleiche Rigg kann in unterschiedlichen Gebieten voellig anders fangen.
Auch die Position der Lures muss abhaengig sein von den Bedingungen, Swell, Speed, Downseas, Upseas.
Zum Thema Leader, ich fischen 900 lb leader auf Blue Marlin, da ich persoenlich keine Nachteile bezueglich der Strikes ausmachen konnte. Eins ist aber sicher, 900 lb ist staerker als 500 oder 650 lb und vielleicht brauche ich diese Extrareserve mal bei einem grossen Fisch.
Man muss sich auch bewusst sein, dass die Tragkraft durch die Crimpverbindungen leidet, es ist sehr schwer und ohne testmaschine nicht nachweisbar wieviel Prozent der Tragkraft verlorengeht. Einige Tests haben ergeben , dass meistens ca 30 % bis 50 % der Tragkraft verloren gehen, ein 500 lb Leader koennte demnach bei 250 lb reissen, waehrend ein 900 lb leader noch 450 lb aufweist, immer noch genug um einen grossen Fisch zu fangen.
Die staerkeren Leader sind also wichtig um Crimpfehler auszugleichen und haben durch mehr Materialstaerke auch einen Vorteil, wenn das Leader im Maulwinkel des Fisches scheuert.
Tight Lines
Matthias Henningsen


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

> Moin Matthias,

Quote: Es gibt leider noch nicht das ultimative Hookrigg, ansonsten wuerden wir alle das gleiche machen. Unterschiedliche Lures erforderen auch unterschiedliche Hokriggs...z.B haben einige grosse Marlin lures die Eigenschaft sehr stark im Wasser zu vibrieren und dadurch das cable ( die Verbindung zwischen den hooks zu beschaedigen ).Deshalb brauchen einige Lures steifere Hookrigs als Andere.

> Du nimmst also steife Riggs an grossen Lures? Wuerde die Vibration nicht einen steifes System noch mehr beschaedigen? Hast Du viel Aerger mit beschaedigten flexiblen Rigs gehabt?

Quote: Die Hook up Ratio ist auch vom Gebiet abhaengig, das gleiche Rigg kann in unterschiedlichen Gebieten voellig anders fangen.

>Womit haengt das zusammen? Was verstehst Du in dem Zusammenhang unter unterschiedlichen Rigs: Hakenposition im Skirt oder steif vs flexibel oder, oder? Kannst Du mal ein Beispiel aus Deiner Praxis nenen, wie Du Rigs nach Gebiet variierst?

Quote: Auch die Position der Lures muss abhaengig sein von den Bedingungen, Swell, Speed, Downseas, Upseas.

> Gibt es da Deiner Meinung nach grundsaetzliche Regeln, z.B. je rauher die See/je hoeher der Swell/..., desto dichter/weiter am Boot, oder so aehnlich? 

Quote: Zum Thema Leader, ich fischen 900 lb leader auf Blue Marlin, da ich persoenlich keine Nachteile bezueglich der Strikes ausmachen konnte. Eins ist aber sicher, 900 lb ist staerker als 500 oder 650 lb und vielleicht brauche ich diese Extrareserve mal bei einem grossen Fisch.
Man muss sich auch bewusst sein, dass die Tragkraft durch die Crimpverbindungen leidet, es ist sehr schwer und ohne testmaschine nicht nachweisbar wieviel Prozent der Tragkraft verlorengeht. Einige Tests haben ergeben , dass meistens ca 30 % bis 50 % der Tragkraft verloren gehen, ein 500 lb Leader koennte demnach bei 250 lb reissen, waehrend ein 900 lb leader noch 450 lb aufweist, immer noch genug um einen grossen Fisch zu fangen.
Die staerkeren Leader sind also wichtig um Crimpfehler auszugleichen und haben durch mehr Materialstaerke auch einen Vorteil, wenn das Leader im Maulwinkel des Fisches scheuert.

> Das sind in der Tat erstaunlich hohe Werte, die Du da anfuehrst. Muss gleich mal googlen um zu sehen, ob ich da einen Report zu auftreiben kann. Hast Du zufaelligerweise die Quellen fuer die Angaben mit den 50% Tragkraftverlust? 
Aber andererseits: glaubst Du wirklich, dass es mit Angelgeraet moeglich ist, 250IBS oder gar 450IBS Druck auszuueben? Halte das nach meinen bisherigen Infos (und den Bremskraftangaben der Big Game Rollen) fuer ausgeschlossen. 

Leadermaessig: Die meisten Schnurhersteller haben glaube ich echte Probleme mit 900IBs Mono. Haben die garnicht im Programm - geht immer nur bis 500-600IBS... Ich habe bisher auch noch nie was staerkeres als 600Ibs in der Praxis gesehen... Hattest Du vorher viele Probleme mit durchscheuern oder ist das sozusagen eine Risikovorsorge fuer den ganz grossen? 
Fluorocarbonschnur (wenn es sie denn gaebe) waere vermutlich bei >$500 pro 50m in dem Tragkraftbereich?

Viele Fragen, ich weiss, aber ich wuerde mich freuen, wenn Du Zeit findest, zu antworten.
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hallo Leute,
wenn ich das Posting von Matthias richtig deute, kommt es beim Leader für geschleppte Lures etwas mehr auf die Widerstandsfähigkeit des Materials an.

Ansgar ich meine, das im Drill das Vorfach erst dann eine Tragkraftrolle spielt wenn sich die ein Teil des Vorfachs mit 5 bis 6 Umdrehungen auf der Multi befindet. |uhoh: 

Das geht aber nicht, wenn man einen  Wirbel, bzw. eine gecrimmte Schlaufe nimmt,
(läuft nicht durch die Ringe) deswegen wird doch Doppelleine mit einem Biminiknoten verwendet. 

Zum Schluss spielt die Bremskraft der Rolle sowieso keine Rolle mehr, weil der Wireman, die Aufgabe übernimmt den Fisch zu an dem Vorfach zu führen.
Der hält natürlich auch keine 700 lps an so einem Kabel fest wenn der Fisch noch mal richtig abziehen will.

Ist eigentlich Fluorcarbon wirklich besser als normales klares Mono? #c 

Nach den Berichten der Jungs die letztes Jahr im Jemen mit Sardine vom vom Boot aus in der Drift fischten (0,90 Vorfach auf Thun und Sail) waren Sie mit dem steifen Fluorcarbonvorfach von Penn nicht so erfolgreich wie mit dem genial weichen Weltmeistervorfach von Dega in der gleichen Stärke.

Diese Stärke war aber wg. Durchscheuern absolut notwendig, nicht wg. der Größe der Fische.

Also braucht man Fluorcarbon für Marlin  Leader (nicht fürs Rig da nehme ich Stahl) oder tut es Mono oder Stahl auch?

Ich denke an Stahl wegen recht großer Wahoos. Die knipsen doch gern mal was weg oder?

Ach ja, und welche Lures  haben „good vibrations“  ?  



R.R. #h


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> wenn ich das Posting von Matthias richtig deute, kommt es beim Leader für geschleppte Lures etwas mehr auf die Widerstandsfähigkeit des Materials an.
> 
> *>* Konfusion? Der Leader hat doch mit dem Rig nichts zu tun. Geht es Matthias hier um cable, so geht es um die Verbindung der Haken miteinander, nicht, z.B. um einen Leader aus Draht ...
> Und widerstandsfaehig ist m.E. kein Argument fuer einen bestimmten Rig-typen, denn ein flexibler Rig besteht i.d.R. auch aus Draht... Ich habe es so verstanden, dass es ihm in punkto "schleppen von stark vibrierendenden Lures" um die Steifheit des Rigs ging, nicht um das Material (das war ja mit "cable" definiert)...
> 
> Ansgar ich meine, das im Drill das Vorfach erst dann eine Tragkraftrolle spielt wenn sich die ein Teil des Vorfachs mit 5 bis 6 Umdrehungen auf der Multi befindet. |uhoh:
> 
> Das geht aber nicht, wenn man einen  Wirbel, bzw. eine gecrimmte Schlaufe nimmt, (läuft nicht durch die Ringe) deswegen wird doch Doppelleine mit einem Biminiknoten verwendet.
> 
> *>* Ja - aber selbst wenn Du den Leader aufspulen koentest (was in der Tat wegen des i.d.R. verwendeten Wirbels nicht geht) haettest Du wohl grosse Schwierigkeiten 450IBS Druck ausueben... Beim Lure fishing ist m.E. Wirbel Standard...
> 
> Zum Schluss spielt die Bremskraft der Rolle sowieso keine Rolle mehr, weil der Wireman, die Aufgabe übernimmt den Fisch zu an dem Vorfach zu führen.
> Der hält natürlich auch keine 700 lps an so einem Kabel fest wenn der Fisch noch mal richtig abziehen will.
> 
> *>* Eben. (Aber nicht "Kabel". MONO. Es sei denn wir fischen Haie...)
> 
> Ist eigentlich Fluorcarbon wirklich besser als normales klares Mono? #c
> 
> *>* Da streiten sich die Geister... )
> 
> Nach den Berichten der Jungs die letztes Jahr im Jemen mit Sardine vom vom Boot aus in der Drift fischten (0,90 Vorfach auf Thun und Sail) waren Sie mit dem steifen Fluorcarbonvorfach von Penn nicht so erfolgreich wie mit dem genial weichen Weltmeistervorfach von Dega in der gleichen Stärke.
> 
> Diese Stärke war aber wg. Durchscheuern absolut notwendig, nicht wg. der Größe der Fische.
> 
> *>* Konfusion? Wir sprechen hier von einem 900IBS leader! Das ist ich schaetze mal ca 2-2.5mm, nicht 0.9 ... Das waere so um und bei ein 100IBS Vorfach also faktor 9 Unterschied...
> Ich fische ja selber z.B. mit einem 100IBS Leader auf Grouper wegen der besonderen Belastung der ersten paar Meter beim Rockfishing - ist mir schon klar, dass das nichts mit der Groesse der Fische zu tun hat. Meine Ueberraschung ruehrt daher, dass mir selbst bei Beruecksichtigung der verminderten Tragkraft der Schnur durch Crimps/Abrieb ein 900IBS leader ziemlich stark vorkommt...
> Mal als Beispiel: Selbst nach (bsp.weise)-500IBS Abrieb (ca.1.5mm Schnurabrieb) habe ich noch 400IBS Tragkraft, die ich aber m.W. auf den Fisch nicht umsetzen kann, weil es vom Geraet her nicht machbar ist. Klar geworden?
> Tragkraftverlust durch Crimpen und durch Abrieb sind ohnehin nicht additiv: Eine 900IBS Schnur reisst evtl. bei 600Ibs Zugbelastung, wenn das mit den Crimps stimmen sollte - aber die "Abriebfaehigkeit" ist immer noch 900IBS (oder besser ca. 2mm), denn der Durchmesser der Schnur hat sich durch das Crimpen ja nicht veraendert! Daher habe ich also immer noch 900IBS (ca.2mm) Abriebreserve...
> 
> Also braucht man Fluorcarbon für Marlin  Leader (nicht fürs Rig da nehme ich Stahl) oder tut es Mono oder Stahl auch?
> 
> *>* Fluorocarbon ist ja auch Mono. Klar kannst Du auch normale Mono nehmen... (ist halt nicht der neueste Schrei-aber was soll's)
> 
> Ich denke an Stahl wegen recht großer Wahoos. Die knipsen doch gern mal was weg oder?
> 
> *>* Wie gesagt, dann hast Du einen reinen Wahoo Lure.... Habe Wahoos bis 60Pfund auch an Mono Leader gefangen. Klar- man verliert evtl mal eher einen, wenn er denn den Lure voll nimmt. gezielt wuerde ich aber auf Wahoo's eh nicht mit nem MARLIN LURE schleppen...
> 
> Waere aber interessant zu sehen, was Matthias dazu zu sagen hat bevor wir spekulieren, was er gemeint hat ...
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

OK ansgar,
ruhig Blut, selbst wenn ich allen Versprechung glauben sollte, hat ein 900 lps Vorfach einen größeren Durchmesser als 2,00 mm





> aber die "Abriebfaehigkeit" ist immer noch 900IBS (oder besser ca. 2mm),



Das ein 90er Vorfach für solche massiven Köder nicht angebracht ist kann man auch anders umschreiben.
Ich denke es gibt ein Unterschied zwischen Driftangeln und Schleppen.



> > Fluorocarbon ist ja auch Mono. Klar kannst Du auch normale Mono nehmen... (ist halt nicht der neueste Schrei-aber was soll's)



Mir gehts wirklich nicht darum, sondern um ein Fachsimpeln.



> Waere aber interessant zu sehen, was Matthias dazu zu sagen hat bevor wir spekulieren, was er gemeint hat ...




Aber nicht nur Matthias, oder  

Don`t worry
R.R. #h


----------



## walhalla

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hallo,

1. Ich denke Fluorcarbonleader ist fuer Driftfischen auf Tuna wichtig, nicht aber fuers Schleppen ( beim Tunfischleppen gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen). Beim Marlinschleppen spielt die Leaderstaerke fuer den Fisch keine Rolle.
Die Werte ueber die verlorene Tragkraft habe ich von Peter Wright bekommen, der in den USA eine ganze Menge Tests durchgefuehrt hat.
Kommt das Vorfach in Bereich des Mates, nimmt dieser seine Haende zu Hilfe, 400 und mehr pound Tragkraft sind praktisch nicht zu zereissen, ein 400 lb leader allerdings, das durch eine schlechte Verbindung nur noch 250 bis 300 lb Tragkraft aufweist, kann ich z.B bei jedem groesserem Fisch brechen.
Die Dtailvobereitung beim Big Game Fischen ist das Wichtigste ueberhaupt.....ich weiss wieviele Stunden man braucht um einen guten Fisch an die Angel zu bekommen , und das Letzte was man braucht, ist der Verlust durch schlechte Vorbereitung.
2. Meine Hookrigs haben den unteren Hacken sehr weit hinten ( schaut aus dem Skirt heraus) . Wenn ich das Cable ( ich benutze 2.5mm 7/19 stainless steel cable) nicht versteife, kommt es bei einigen grossen Marlinlures vor, das der hintere Hacken sich einfach abschwimmt....zb Magnum wide Range von Moldcraft . Nach einem tag Schleppen kommt nur der vodere Hacken zum Vorschein.
Man kann seine Erfahrungen natuerlich auch selber sammeln, kann aber , wenn man sich von sehr erfahrenen Big Gamern beraten laesst, viele Fehler im Vorraus vermeiden.
Manches ist Geschmackssache aber einiges ist einfach Vorraussetzung wenn man erfolgreich fischen will.
Gerade beim Big Game ist das Beste gerade gut genug.

Tight lines
Matthias Henningsen


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hi Matthias,

danke fuer die Antwort. 

Werde mal weiter forschen mit den Crimps und den Tragkraftverlusten. Glaube, ich muss meine Lures nochmal ein wenig anpassen, mit 50% Verlust hatte ich nicht gerechnet ...

Habe bezueglich Leaderstaerke schon viel gehoert, z.B. dass Leute, wenn sie keine Strikes kriegen mit der Leaderstaerke runtergehen. Deiner Erfahrung nach waere das aber in der Tat eine ziemlich aussichtslose Strategie... 

Das mit dem "abschwimmen" des 2ten Haken ist sehr interessant.

Kann Dir nur zustimmen, wenn Du sagst, dass nur das Beste gut genug ist - daher wuerde ich auch beim Big Game keine Kompromisse machen ...
Und wegen der Erfahrungen: na klar, deshalb habe ich Dir ja auch so ne lange Liste mit Fragen geschickt, denn Erfahrung hast Du vermutlich mehr als jeder andere hier im Board im Bereich Big Game... ) 
Und bei Euch werden vermutlich auch -trotz der Internationalitaet des Big Game - viele Sachen anders gemacht als hier in Australien...

Drei Sachen noch: Kannst Du nochmal ein Beispiel bringen fuer 
a) unterschiedliche Rigs je nach Gebiet  
b) Positionierung der Lures je nach Wetter/Seeverhaeltnissen und
c) woher kriegst Du 900IBS Leaders (nur interessehalber - kaufen werde ich sie im Endeffekt fuer mich persoenlich wohl nicht. Liegt aber daran, dass ich mich beim Fischen auf dem Gameboat auf den Skipper und sein Material verlasse (eben genau wegen dessen Erfahrung!!!) - kaufe selber prinzipiell nur Light tackle bis max medium tackle Zubehoer/Lures - und mein crimping Tool crimpt eh nur bis 300Ibs ) )

Also, all the best & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## walhalla

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hi Ansgar,

Je nach Gebiet unterschiedliche Riggs, bedeutet was fuer Fische will  ich dort fangen , will ich nur releasen oder auch mal einen z.b. 1000 lb Fisch mitnehmen. Wenn ich in einem Gebiet fische mit ganz grossen Fischen gehe ich immer auf Nummer sicher, das heisst sehr starkes Leader und nur starke Hooks, Groesse 11/0,12/0.
In Gebieten mit kleineren Marlin fische ich auch gerne eine mittlere Groesse Lures mit 10/0Hooks. Die mittleren Lures haben oft eine bessere Hook up Ratio, aber ein normaler 10/0Hacken ist einfach nicht stark genug. Habe selber schon genug aufgebogen. Die mittleren Lures haben oft nicht die selben Vibrationen wie ein ganz grosser Lure, deshalb fische ich hier Keine Versteifung am Hookrig und bekomme dadurch viel mehr Spielraum fuer meinen hinteren Hacken.
Wichtig ist immer einen Weg zu suchen die Hook up Ratio zu erhoen, ohne dabei Die Qualitaet des Tackle zu beeintraechtigen.

2. Grundregel, fall die Lures zu unruhig laufen, einfach eine "Welle" nach hinten verlegen und nicht ganz oben im Outrigger Clip fischen. Meine Lieblingsposition fuer Lures ist die 4 und 5 Welle ( Wellen die vom Boot verursacht werden) hinter dem Boot.Sechste Welle ist auch OK , aber zu weit hinter dem Boot ist nicht nach meinem geschmack, man bekommt meiner Meinung nach weder mehr noch weniger Bisse, ist aber zu weit weg vom Marlin, um genau beobachten zu koennen. Bei Lureposition von Welle 3 bis 6 kann ich den Marlin deutlich erkennen und reagieren, Speed erhoen oder reduzieren.
Unteschiedliche Lureheads laufen auch sehr unterschiedlich auf verschiedenen Positione, dies ist aber ein sehr umfassendes Thema.

3.Die Detailfrage ist sehr, sehr wichtig.Crimps, Leader, Wirbel und Zangen sollten den Anforderungen wirklich entsprechen. Die Haelfte aller Fischer auf den Kanaren geben 2000000 Euro fuer ihr Boot aus, habaen aber keine vernuenftige Zange an Board.Falls einer von Euch sich auf ein Gebiet vorbereiten will kann er sich gerne persoenlich an mich wenden unter tcwalhalla@teleline.es . In Europa gibt es nicht viele Tackle Shops die das Notwendige anbieten. Ich habe all diese Sachen im Programm und berate auch gerne....muesste nur wissen ob ich die Website auch nennen darf falls ich direkt darauf angesprochen oder gefragt werde.

Tight lines
Matthias


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Macht absolut Spaß, deinen präzisen Ausführungen zu folgen, Matthias - willkommen hier an Board!

Viele Grüße aus Berlin

Karsten


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hi Matthias, 
hast vollig recht, was nützt auch das teuerste Ausgangsmaterial, wenn
die Verarbeitung schlecht ist.

Hi Kartsen welcome back war bestimmt mal wieder ein Traumurlaub  

Das mit der der Stärke des leaders ist ein guter Tip.
Setzt Du eigenlich ein Schäkel nachdem Du das Leader durch den Lure geführt hast oder geht die Schlaufe direkt an das Rig?

Ein Frage habe ich zum 





> Hook up Ratio



Fisch Ihr Lures mit einem DropBack und wie lang läst ihr dieses?
Die Klemmkraft muss doch bei großen Lures enorm sein.
Gibt es da einen Tip die Hauptschnur zu schützen?

Es gibt ja Meinungen das ein DropBack nur für Köderfische notwendig ist?

Grüße,
Gernot


----------



## walhalla

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hi,

Die meisten Angler fixieren heutzutage ihr Hookrig am Lurekopf......einig Lures, z.B. Black Bart, Hollowpoint, werden mit einem am Lure Head angeklebten Gummistopfen geliefert, in dem die Klemmhuelse fixiert werden kann und damit eine feste Hackenposition erreicht wird. Solche Gummistopfen kann man auch einzeln erwerben um Lures nachzuruesten.

Naturkoeder werden meistens mit einem Dropback ( Schnurbogen im Waser ) gefischt , Lures meistens nicht. Ich fische meistens RELEASE CLIPS am Outrigger und haenge die Schnur dort mit Hilfe eines Dacronloops, der sich auf meiner Hauptschnur befindet, ein. Eine gute Alternative hierfuer ist Powergum, damit lassen sich super Schlaufen auf der Hauptschnur befestigen und man hat nach einem Anbiss sofort wieder die richtige Position fuer den Lure.Diese Schlaufe bleibt fest auf der Hauptschnur und man erspart sich die Gummibaender, die auch ofters von selbst reissen und somit einen Fischkontakt vortaueschen.....bei Powergum oder Dacronloop ist ein Fischkontakt sicher falls der Clip ausloest.

Matthias


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

@ Gernot: B.C. war spitzenmäßig, Ausführliches folgt in der ruhigen Zeit November mit Fotos und Bericht! (also kurz vor deinem Bericht sozusagen *grien*)

@ Matthias: Glückwunsch übrigens zum gelandeten Blue Marlin von 1043lbs vor Ascension, hab´s vorhin im Magazin gelesen - Respekt!


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

PS @ Ansgar: ist die Sache mit dem Magazin an´s Laufen gekommen während unseres Urlaubes?


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Yupp Matthias, Dacron Loop!
genau auch meine Erkenntnisse aus den Trockenübungen #6 

Power Gum kenne ich nicht, werde mich mal schlau machen.

Du hast sicher auch gelesen das vor Ghana mit der Shy III und einer weiteren " Harmattan" ein DropBack auch für Lures als zielführend angesehen wird. 
Habt Ihrs mal probiert?



> Die meisten Angler fixieren heutzutage ihr Hookrig am Lurekopf.


Das habe ich nicht verstanden, ist das Leader dann mit dem Rig fest verbunden oder kann man das Rig austauschen und behält den Lure auf dem Leader?
Zum releasen soll doch auch der Lure zumindest nicht am Fisch verbleiben wenn man das Rig nicht vollständig entfernen kann, oder?

@ Karsten, ich denke Du meinst den Jöckelbericht, oder  :q 

Man Jungs, ich brauche schleunigs wieder Salzwasser bei angenehmen Temperaturen an den Füßen.

Matthias, Du hattest gefragt:





> Ich habe all diese Sachen im Programm und berate auch gerne....muesste nur wissen ob ich die Website auch nennen darf falls ich direkt darauf angesprochen oder gefragt werde



Leider ist das hier nicht immer Klar #c 

Schreib mal ne PN an martin, vieleicht klärt sich dann ja was.

Beste Grüße 
Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

@ Gernot: nee, ausnahmsweise warst du mal außerhalb der Schusslinie mit deinem Bericht (wobei: apropos! *grins*), ich meinte Down-Under-Ansgar.


----------



## walhalla

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hallo,

Die Harmattan war frueher in Ghana und ist seit 2 Jahren auf Ascension.

Ich fixiere mein Hookrig am  durch einen Gummistopfen der am Lurekopf befestigt ist....das heisst meine Hookrigs sind mit Klemmhuelse am Leader befestigt, also nicht austauschbar.Der Gummistopfen, fixiert die Klemmhuelse, und somit bekomme ich die Position fuer meine Hacken die ich moechte.
Moechte ich ein Hookrig ausstauschen muss ich die Klemmhuelse abschneiden und das kpl. Rig mit Leader herausziehen und fuer einen anderen Lure verwenden.
Das Schaekelsystem ist fuer das Reisen einfacher, aber mit einer guten Zange im Gepaeck kann man auch fixierte Hookrigs relativ schnell wechseln, man muss halt nur jedesmal eine neue Schlaufe crimpen.
Bin ab erstem Januar wieder auf Ascension un dhoffe natuerlich von vielen Faengen berichten zu koennen.

Matthias
PS  Da ich auch hier auf den Kanaren viel unterwegs bin, kann es manchmal ein wenig mit meiner Antwort auf Fragen dauern.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hallo Matthias,
danke nun hab ich’s verstanden.
Lure auf dem Leader, danke.
Hab ihr auf Ascension damit keine Köderverluste durch Wahoos?
Man die Zeiten vor Ghana waren doch sicher eine nette Zeit.

Ich habe meine „kleinen Lures“ immer so gebaut das sich der Lure auf dem Leader frei nach oben bewegen könnte und sich somit drehen konnte.
Wenn sich also das Rig drehte, drehte sich nicht automatisch der Lure mit.
Ein fixieren der Länge des im Lure versenkten Rig lies sich durch ein paar Perlen auf dem Leader leicht machen.

Hey es ist ja noch ein bischen Zeit bis zum Januar.
Versorg uns mal mit Bilder.

Beste Grüße
Gernot #h


----------



## walhalla

*AW: Marlin Lures, Aber welche?*

Hi Gernot,


Ghana is auch gut, Ascension aber vom Ambiente und Klima viel besser. Wahoos fangen wir in Ascension im flachen Wasser, beim Marlinfischen haben wir zum Glueck keine Probleme mit Wahoos und Haien.


Schicke Naechstes Mal einige Pics.

Gruess
Matthias


----------

